# Forgot how sensitive they are....



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

It has been a long time since I yelled at Ruby now that she is an adult. I totally forgot how sensitive she is to a raised voice. 

Situation:

I feed my 16 yr old female cat a little bit of wet food a day. Only joy the poor thing gets a day. Ruby loves this food and she likes to lick the bowl after my cat eats. Never saw any harm as my cat never leaves any morsels. Ruby is always polite and just watches her eat from afar and then when my cat walks away she will run up to lick.

Today I hear some noise with the bowl. I look to see Ruby and my cat both heads down in the bowl. I think Ruby got most of it and poor cat got the scraps.

I yelled at Ruby and got the tail between the legs head down look. I made her go lay down in the other room while my cat finished her food. This is hard for Ruby as she is never in a room alone unless we are gone. I got some work calls and forgot I left her there. Got up 2 hours later to get something to drink and she slowly came towards me with the I'm sorry look. I told her I forgive her and gave her a kiss. She is so sensitive to a raised voice you would think we beat her. 

Anyone else have super sensitive Vs?


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Aw, such a sensitive little one! I'm impressed that she stayed in the other room for 2 hours! We've often made our Ruby sit/stay when she has done something we don't like, but she sometimes has to be told several times to actually stay.

Our girl isn't really that sensitive. In fact, sometimes I wish she was MORE sensitive. The other day she had my husband's green card (he's a Canadian citizen and we live in Texas) in her mouth and would NOT give it up. I chased her around my room for an entire minute before I caught her. I was raising my voice pretty good, but she didn't really care. I have a pretty soft voice so I admit even my yelling wouldn't scare most!

There was a time a few weeks ago when she frustrated me because she was keeping me awake in the morning. I wasn't ready to get up. I let out an "argh!" growl and that upset her pretty good. I got the sad face/droopy ears and she gave me a paw.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie has the same sensitivity level as Ruby. I have to be so careful, as his feelings are so easily hurt!!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles had only 2 accidents when he was a puppy because when he did, we took him out on the grass, had him pee, then ignored him while we cleaned up and for 5 min after. He was devastated and howling for us to pay him attention. Only took 2 times and he never did it again. So sensitive!


----------

